# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  Dragon Ball Z - Mr. Satan in real life!

## latruwski

Now you can not say dragon ball Z doesnt exist anymore ! xD

grtz  :Wink:

----------


## kate1

nice find^^ made me laugh!

----------


## Searix

Lol nice one.

----------


## Cheesy

Bwahahahaa!!! I've always loved dragonball, read em over 50 times each. Nice find!

----------


## 1337person

HAHAHA thats awesome  :Big Grin:

----------

